# DAI CtD



## S0l4ris451 (20. November 2014)

Hey da, hat wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit DAI gesammelt. Bin grad am neuinstallieren weil es nach dem Wechsel DirX zu Mantle nicht mehr starten wollte! Unter DirX hatte ich aber unter CtD zu leiden...?!


----------



## Hawkins (20. November 2014)

15 Stunden gespielt und bisher einen Crash gehabt. Ich hab allerdings eine nvidia Karte (660 Ti) und somit kein Mantle.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (23. November 2014)

Keine Probleme unter Mantle


----------

